# How much have you gained?



## olly5764 (Jan 1, 2007)

Christmas is traditionally a time when we put on a little weight, my offering is a fairly poor 3 pounds, but how much have you all gained over the holiday?


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 1, 2007)

From Thanks Giving through to this morning January 1, 17 lbs. Not bad, but I would have liked to have made it an even 20. :eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I have no idea- I don't weigh myself anymore. I did most of my gaining back in October/November, judging by the fit of my clothes. Not worrying about my weight seems to mean that I enjoy everything I eat- and don't eat what I don't enjoy. What a concept......


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 1, 2007)

we don't get thanks giving over here, but i think the volume of bitter consumed for New Year may have made up most of that weight!!!!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm up 8 or 9 since Thanksgiving. Eggnog is truly a godsend.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm having a growth spurt - I'd say from Thanksgiving to New Years was about 22 lbs.


----------



## biackrlng (Jan 1, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I'm having a growth spurt - I'd say from Thanksgiving to New Years was about 22 lbs.



so tell us HEather youmust be closing in on 500:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Christmas is traditionally a time when we put on a little weight, my offering is a fairly poor 3 pounds, but how much have you all gained over the holiday?



I've been up and down over the last few months...in the past few weeks though...I'm up about 11 lbs. My FA is disappointed that the holidays didn't bring more!! LOLOL


----------



## Tad (Jan 2, 2007)

In mid-November I switched jobs, changing cities in the process. My family did not move until just before Christmas. During that period of bachelor cooking and long drives to see the family each weekend my weight shot up unintentionally, and then I added Christmas on top of that. So overall, in six weeks I put on at least ten pounds.

I have kind of mixed feelings about them right now.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Not a single ounce, I wish I could reach 200 but I'll stay at 195.


----------



## palndrm (Jan 2, 2007)

Not to fret Snuggletigert. I too was stuck at 195 (at 5'10) no matter what I did. I don't gain easily but certainly not opposed to it. Just weighed myself on new years day and low and behold, somewhere in the last couple of months I picked up 7 lbs. I'd have to concur about the eggnog!


----------



## savannahga (Jan 2, 2007)

Right at 5 pounds, I think. Going from a bare cupboard up at school to a stacked kitchen over the holidays will really do some damage.


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not sure on pounds but I am guessing over 10....I have noticed that my belly is at an all time high of 65inches!!!...thats up 3 inches since the summer


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 3, 2007)

BigCuddlyFA said:


> I'm not sure on pounds but I am guessing over 10....I have noticed that my belly is at an all time high of 65inches!!!...thats up 3 inches since the summer


sounds good to me!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 3, 2007)

From the 20th of Dec., 1.4 lbs., but I had on pants instead of a skirt and a sweater instead of a dress shirt. Probably a combo of that and normal weight fluctuations.


----------



## djewell (Jan 3, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> From the 20th of Dec., 1.4 lbs., but I had on pants instead of a skirt and a sweater instead of a dress shirt. Probably a combo of that and normal weight fluctuations.



i think its all of those accumulated air particulates common to california latching on to you.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 3, 2007)

djewell said:


> i think its all of those accumulated air particulates common to california latching on to you.



Must be.  Or eating all that lumpia. Ugh.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 4, 2007)

How much have I gained? I have no idea - but things just aren't fitting the same :shocked:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

i've done nothing but eat every bit of junk i can get my hands since i'm convinced i'm dying next week, yet i can't keep my pants up so i'm assuming i lost weight. weird. i did have to buy bigger bras though, so maybe it's just shifting. whatever.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 4, 2007)

Soupersoup, how can you talk about losing weight despite your best efforts and STILL make me swoon? :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 4, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Must be.  Or eating all that lumpia. Ugh.



What's lumpai? o.0


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 4, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> What's lumpai? o.0



Filipino egg roll... Usually made with ground pork and shrimp and fish sauce and various veggies.


----------



## Danyull (Jan 4, 2007)

I've gained 3 pounds in a week. Not to bad considering I never used to gain weight.


----------



## Seiger23 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not as much as id hoped =(


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

biackrlng said:


> so tell us HEather youmust be closing in on 500:wubu: :smitten:



Fortune Cookies Says: I see it in the future!


----------



## love dubh (Jan 9, 2007)

When I ran track in HS, I was 120-125. I was tufffffffffff.

And then I went to college....Not quite so tuffffff anymore, haha.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 9, 2007)

How much did I gain? I just know I've had to buy bigger clothing. I'm a little over 200 lbs., which is new for me and I'm sort of excited about it.


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 10, 2007)

From thanksgiving til New Years I gained 21 lbs, I went from 240ish to 260ish. It has been a wonderful holiday season and my first as an actively gaining mind frame. I had to get a new wardrbe the week before Christmas, which kinda set me back more than I had planned but, it's been well worth it


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2007)

I made it up to 403 pounds. Then on New Year's Eve I caught a stomach virus and was sick for four days. I could not eat a single thing, only SmartWater®. Last night the scale said 392. I was _really_ sick.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 10, 2007)

Ooo, so sick it caused an 11lb weight loss? Sounds rough, Lil. I hope you feel better, we're all pullin for ya.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Ooo, so sick it caused an 11lb weight loss? Sounds rough, Lil. I hope you feel better, we're all pullin for ya.



Yeah, I was surprised at what I saw but the other chicks in the locker room assured me the scale wasn't broken. Maybe it was mostly water I lost. *shrugs*


----------



## Shala (Jan 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, I was surprised at what I saw but the other chicks in the locker room assured me the scale wasn't broken. Maybe it was mostly water I lost. *shrugs*



I hope your feeling better Lilly. I did that very same thing once with a bout of diverticulitis. OMG...the pain! And 15 lbs gone in no time. Ugh. 

Course I got it all back.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 11, 2007)

From the beginning of November to now I gained about 20 pounds o.o

Crazy!

=Divals


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 11, 2007)

After all of the crazy medical stuff I've been through lately, I lost almost forty pounds. However, since Christmas, I've gained 11 lbs. :eat1:


----------



## TrentQ3 (Jan 15, 2007)

I really hope you'll feel better soon Lilly! It's never fun to catch a virus, but hopefully you feel fine now, we can't have you go all skinny! 



LillyBBBW said:


> I made it up to 403 pounds. Then on New Year's Eve I caught a stomach virus and was sick for four days. I could not eat a single thing, only SmartWater®. Last night the scale said 392. I was _really_ sick.


----------

